# stealing boats is suicidal



## kazak4x4

If you have pics, you might want to post them here. River karma will catch up with them.


----------



## lhowemt

don't forget to report it to the authorities, hopefully you have some SN's, also check craigslist, and other places low-lifes might try to sell them.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

That is super lame, I saw your boats across the river on either Sun. or Mon and was wondering who was out playing.

Hope the dog is OK and you get your boats back.


----------



## mtngrl01

*micro*

it was the yellow micro Im sad bout keep your eyes open!


----------



## phlogistonrich

*That sucks!*

My first season too. I would be crushed to lose my boats!
I have two boats in good condition (and maybe some gear l) I could cut you a deal on.
Call me
Ted
720-227-4046


----------



## gannon_w

I have an older perception creek boat your welcome to have it. Just pm me.


----------



## bldrmorgan

that sucks about your friends dog man, mine is recovering from being hit as well. Hope all goes well there. 

That's pretty lame with your boats as well. If you don't get yours back I've got a Dagger Juice i'm selling cheap. let me know if you are interested.


----------



## NoCo

most importantly is the dog alright???karma will catch up with the boat nappers...id be scared to paddle a stolen boat, it probably be the one that drowns me...dont got any spare boats but i could help you out with a pfd...


----------



## BSpitz6

River karma always wins, the river gods are always listening. Thats a nice property, but it has always had a lot of traffic (tubers, road) that its no suprise your dog got hit. btw enjoy the grapes


----------



## mtngrl01

*yah Ill take it *

interested, how much you selling it for? how big is it?


bldrmorgan said:


> that sucks about your friends dog man, mine is recovering from being hit as well. Hope all goes well there.
> 
> That's pretty lame with your boats as well. If you don't get yours back I've got a Dagger Juice i'm selling cheap. let me know if you are interested.


----------

